# Lenovo Thinkpad Yoga for RAW editing



## LuCoOc (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi all,

Does anyone of you have experiences with the Lenovo Thinkpad Yoga? I need a Laptop/ Ultrabook for traveling and university that runs Lightroom 5. The hardware looks good but I'm a bit worried about the display for RAW editing. 
What's your opinion?

Thank you
LuCoOc


----------



## gshocked (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi

I've used the Intel Core I5-4200U 2.6ghz version of this laptop and it certainly had hope.
It's fast enough to get the basic Lightroom workflow going. Although I've found it slow with my specific workflow. When I import I like to create 1:1 previews and I convert Raw files to DNG. This process is slow on this laptop. The work around I found was to import as DNG first then build the previews after.

I personally wouldn't buy this laptop. One of my biggest issue with this model is its screen size and resolution. Why would Lenovo think of running a 12" screen at 1980x1080 resolution. The UI in all the adobe programs are too small. Yes you can drop the res. down but it ships like this... 
At the price it sells where I am - the i5 2.6Ghz, 4gb ram with a 128 SSD cost $1599. For that I can get a 13" MacBook Pro with a retina screen or a solid PC laptop with 2gb dedicated vid card. If it's portability you need what about 13" MacBook air.

At the end of the day, if your getting this for the "Yoga" feature then it's certainly unique but I'd check into what else you can get at that price range.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 10, 2014)

LuCoOc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone of you have experiences with the Lenovo Thinkpad Yoga? I need a Laptop/ Ultrabook for traveling and university that runs Lightroom 5. The hardware looks good but I'm a bit worried about the display for RAW editing.
> What's your opinion?
> ...



The thinkpad Yoga has the best of the yoga series in terms of screens. It is an 1080p ips display but only gets about 60% rgb coverage and would be to low for anytype of PP with it regardless of processor. If you were to get it the i7 4600u with 8gb of ram and the wacom pen is the one to get.

I recommend the t440s or x1 carbon (haswell version) with the whqd display. They are still light and have the better screens. The t440s has a 96% rgb ips screen and the carbon has a high rez 87% screen but the 2000:1 contrast makes up for it. I have gone thru the whole line up so let me know if you have anymore ?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes, I have set up three of the new Yoga Pro 2 units. It's a great unit but the ultra high 3200x1800 native resolution is a bit hard to use with LR.  I agree with *KKCFamilyman* on his comments about the other Thinkpads. However, I _don't_ agree with *gshocked* about 1920 x 1080 being too hard to use on a 12" screen. At least once you've seen 3200x1800 on a 13" screen!

Unfortunately, Windows doesn't scale well when you change away from native resolution regardless of the screen. Neither does Mac OS so don't assume a mac with retina is any better in this regard.

You might want to consider the laptop you buy mainly on other factors other than the screen (performance, size, weight, ergonomics, keyboard, battery life, ports, etc) and then connect it to a high quality external monitor for serious editing. It's pretty much impossible to find the perfect laptop for editing without an external monitor, etc.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 18, 2014)

I have an older HP with a 12" screen that runs at 1920x1080 and it works ok, but the 12" screen is horrible. It's way too short to be practical and I am constantly scrolling up and down. A the time I was hauling a huge work laptop through airports so I needed something small and light so I could take two laptops with me and still be able to carry on. I would NOT recommend a 12" screen for any laptop, no matter the use.


----------

